# 145mm Rohloff for tandem?



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Is the Rohloff convertible to 145mm disc for tandem use?


----------



## ALMEIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

sadly not

for the left side it is possible to buy an axleplate with longer thread

but everything on the right side - your own risk


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It's possible. I've got a Speedhub on our Cannondale tandem with 145mm spacing. Unfortunately, my post detailing the effort on th (defunct) Rohloff Owner's Club forums is no longer viewable.

Like Almeida referenced, a long threaded axle plate is involved (I used the bolt-on version of the hub for this project), and a stack of three fender washers to partially fill in the gap. I dished the wheel just 2 or 3 millimeters to the non-drie side to make up for this spacing differential.

You'll also need to construct a simple brake caliper adapter, since your rotor will be further away from the IS tabs than intended.


----------



## ALMEIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes - right !

What I wanted to say is that all solutions are workaround solutions. There is no official ROHLOFF converting way.

And I guess it is only possible if you own the threaded axle version.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

The tandem frame will be steel. I would think that cold setting the dropouts could take up the 10mm as well. Thoughts on that?

I totally understand why this tandem would be 145mm for geared wheels, though I was really bummed at first, as I think a Rohloff tandem is about a perfect application.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

benwitt11 said:


> The tandem frame will be steel. I would think that cold setting the dropouts could take up the 10mm as well. Thoughts on that?
> 
> I totally understand why this tandem would be 145mm for geared wheels, though I was really bummed at first, as I think a Rohloff tandem is about a perfect application.


Oh, hell yeah! You'll have some slight disc tab alignment issues to work out, but a steel frame ought to be able to handle it, I would think.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. The frame will be built fr 145mm geared, but I'd like to keep the Rohloff option open. I will have the frame built for the OEM 2 plate, so as to use standard vertical drop outs and have a separate torque bolt holder. Should be about the best of both worlds. Thoughts?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

benwitt11 said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. The frame will be built fr 145mm geared, but I'd like to keep the Rohloff option open. I will have the frame built for the OEM 2 plate, so as to use standard vertical drop outs and have a separate torque bolt holder. Should be about the best of both worlds. Thoughts?


Just to not scrimp on materials around the non-drive side dropout, disc tab, and chainstay. Don't underestimate the amount of torque the Speedhub outputs against the frame. There are examples of snapped steel frames out there (Rohloff induced), usually a clean break on the chainstay right in front of the dropout. Reasonably beefing this area up will prevent that.


----------

